# Multiple Lights on Dash from Flat Tire



## PaulBinns (May 6, 2018)

I am new to this forum and have an issue with my 2012 Nissan Versa. Had a flat in the driveway at my home, put the spare on and drove over to tire store to have it repaired. That part went fine, and had the fixed tire back on my car within an hour. Here is where it gets fun. 
Started driving down the road, and noticed my brake light was on. I turned around and went back to tire shop to ask about it. They said they noticed it as well and could not get it to reset. I then proceeded over to auto parts store and purchased some Brake fluid - my thinking was car has 60,000+, and brakes are close to needing to be replaced fluid might be low. Hopeful it would reset. Brake fluid was already at max level - weird, so that wasn't it. Started driving again and "Service Engine Soon" light came on and then the TPM sensor stared blinking. Worst thing is, I also noticed I no longer have a speedometer. If im going 80, it says "0". I've been told maybe mice got into wiring, but I think this would be really coincidental to have these issues at the same time as the flat, but i went with it. Removed the air system to look at the wiring - seemed intact. I've also been told speed sensor on the transmission is bad. 
Not sure 1st step from here. I purchased a plug in diagnostic, and it says speed sensor is bad also. How do you check this speed sensor? Where is it on the car. I priced them out to $175. Pretty big costs on a hunch. Any help you can offer is greatly appreciated.


----------

